# Any Gently Used Outback For Sale?



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

I' d like to find a gently used Outback for sale. We like the 23RS, but would also consider the 21RS or 25RSS as the floorplans all include bunks while maintaining below 25' tow length.

I would really like a new one....but my husband thinks we should go used 1st, since this will be our first TT. We've tent camped for 2 years, and had rented a TT last fall. He's just afraid we won't use it enough to justify "new" pricing.

I'm in East Tennessee....1 hour from Knoxville & the Tri-Cities. I'm 1 1/2 from Asheville, NC & Abingdon VA. I'm 1 & 1/2 from Corbin KY.....so I guess my point is...we'd drive within a couple of hours to get one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tlyoung to the site
Check out the For Sale Thread
You may find something there

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tlyoung said:


> I' d like to find a gently used Outback for sale. We like the 23RS, but would also consider the 21RS or 25RSS as the floorplans all include bunks while maintaining below 25' tow length.
> 
> I would really like a new one....but my husband thinks we should go used 1st, since this will be our first TT. We've tent camped for 2 years, and had rented a TT last fall. He's just afraid we won't use it enough to justify "new" pricing.
> 
> I'm in East Tennessee....1 hour from Knoxville & the Tri-Cities. I'm 1 1/2 from Asheville, NC & Abingdon VA. I'm 1 & 1/2 from Corbin KY.....so I guess my point is...we'd drive within a couple of hours to get one.


Unfortunately, you will have to search a while to find a good one. Those who own one usually keep it, or trade up. Just ask those on this forum!

If you are willing to take a little trip, Lakeshore RV in Michigan will probably give you as good a price as most late model used Outbacks. But in order to save the delivery cost, you would have to go up to Michigan to pick it up.

Good luck!

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

LateralG has a nice 2006 21RS for sale but he's in Michigan now. He offered it at a great price so perhaps it's worth a road trip.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

tlyoung said:


> I' d like to find a gently used Outback for sale. We like the 23RS, but would also consider the 21RS or 25RSS as the floorplans all include bunks while maintaining below 25' tow length.
> 
> I would really like a new one....but my husband thinks we should go used 1st, since this will be our first TT. We've tent camped for 2 years, and had rented a TT last fall. He's just afraid we won't use it enough to justify "new" pricing.
> 
> I'm in East Tennessee....1 hour from Knoxville & the Tri-Cities. I'm 1 1/2 from Asheville, NC & Abingdon VA. I'm 1 & 1/2 from Corbin KY.....so I guess my point is...we'd drive within a couple of hours to get one.


Caleb has a 26 rks for sale and it is beautiful...the price is great and it is well maintained. it is in north carolina too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=10131&hl=

Can we make a match?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I know of a nice 28RS-DS up in Jersey.
You know what they say, once you've gone 28, you never go back!*









Happy Trails,
Doug

* I could have put that another way, but thought better of it!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tlyoung, since you mentioned Outbacks under 25', what are you towing with?


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

tlyoung said:


> I' d like to find a gently used Outback for sale. We like the 23RS, but would also consider the 21RS or 25RSS as the floorplans all include bunks while maintaining below 25' tow length.
> 
> I would really like a new one....but my husband thinks we should go used 1st, since this will be our first TT. We've tent camped for 2 years, and had rented a TT last fall. He's just afraid we won't use it enough to justify "new" pricing.
> 
> I'm in East Tennessee....1 hour from Knoxville & the Tri-Cities. I'm 1 1/2 from Asheville, NC & Abingdon VA. I'm 1 & 1/2 from Corbin KY.....so I guess my point is...we'd drive within a couple of hours to get one.


We could meet half way?

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10131


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

To: Gary in Mich/AZ

Could you send some pictures of the interior of the 21rs outback? How much was it used? Also has any pets or smoking been in the camper? A couple of us a extremely allergic to these allergens, esp. cats.

We are about 4 1/2 hours from Louisville, KY. How far are you?


----------

